# mixing weed with ibs



## Siberian Kiss (Feb 19, 2004)

hey everyone i'm new here...my names Michael and i'm 19 .....and i'm from australia-melbourne.I was just wondering on your experience with smoking the herb and having IBS.I have done some research and yes i do know that "apparantly"it is the cause of IBS and often doesn't help those who sufferes from ibs.My experience is this...I started smoking the plant the start of 2003....i was constantly buying from a person i didn't know and knew nothin of where the herb had came from....after smoking it for around 6 months daily.... i noticed i became very aggressive and somewhat addicted......i was totally a different person...i didn't understand why this was happening....so i took to the matter ....i later found out that the stuff that i had been smokin was hydro weed (which was obviously causing my ill tummy aches)....i went to a naturapath and asked what can i do calm my mind...he said simply stop smokin......as i am a highly stressed person.....i took in what he said but decided to experiment further.....i went home looked up all such information on the internet on how to grow the herb organically from my home....anywayz....after 4 months of my first attempt at growing i had much herb to last me for a while....since i had stopped smoking such other filth which i was buying i had not smoked for around 4 months.....from my first joint i rolled of my organic homegrown i no longer was para nor did my behaviour change...in fact it helped my greatly so ......i didn't have cramps or anything in the tummy nor did feel the need to constantly smoke it...I honestly think it has helped me alot ( i know some of u out there will disagree)but it truely has made me become less stressful ....and it has changed my perception on alot of serious questions that i have.....it has allowed me to be a more open creative person....and has always given me a pleasure in experiencing life.I am not saying that I need the herb to experiencing things alot more positively....i am just offering my experience on how it has helped grow as a person and an ibs sufferer......Since smoking my plant i have not once had any problems with my Bowel.I have been smokin my trees for around 3 months now and it hasn't caused me any troubles what so ever.I think it has alot to do with what u are actually smokingThank u for your timeMichael


----------



## BarbaraR (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi Michael,You are just about my son's age (20) and he just showed me an article the other day about pot use helping colitis. Colitis is very similar to IBS. Sorry to hear that you have IBS, but I am confident with diet and excercise, and your young age, you will learn to live comfortably with IBS. Is pot legal in Austraila?? Good Luck.


----------



## norwood (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Siberian:First of all...there is absolutely no proof that any one thing causes IBS or IBD. Genetic predisposition plays a huge part as well as life style (diet, environment, etc.). I had Ulcerative Colitis for years and have heard that smoking pot has helped some and hindered others. Good luck...I'm glad it's helping your IBS, but think about what it's doing to your lungs?!?!?!


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I have heard that pot often relaxes the stomach muscles.Since it can be used medicinally, it doesn't surprised me that it alleviates your symptoms. Is it legal in Asutralia? Just curious, as it's not here (although I do think that many would benefit medicinally from it, in moderation).


----------

